# Problem Neighbour



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder if any of you guys can advise me on how to deal with a neighbour that is causing me a few headaches. Hope so.

First, I own a stretch of land, separate from the main part which a particular neighbour keeps poaching a couple of metres, couple of trees off of me whenever my back is turned.

My Catastral states I own 1920 square metres, which actually takes the boundary up to a small road, however, many years back the grandfather of the guy I bought the land off lost a card game and paid his debt by giving a small piece of land to the guy he lost to. Long story short, whilst I own the land on paper it was expected I honour the debt. So to be a good guy I did. No problem, while the old guy farmed it we got on great. Then came his son, a right piece of work. 
Slowly but surely he is moving the boundary markers and even though I move them back it is becoming a real pain. 
We have spoken to him, nicely, we have told him to pack it in. With no result save the markers have been moved again.

Add to this he has started to shout and whistle at my dogs, tormenting them into a frenzy in order we believe to get them to try and get out and have hold of him.

Now my compound is surrounded by a 2 metre high fence but I sincerely fear that the fence wont hold them forever if he continues his tricks, he admitted to another neighbour he is doing it so he can put in a denuncia against us.

What do you guys suggest I do?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I wonder if any of you guys can advise me on how to deal with a neighbour that is causing me a few headaches. Hope so.
> 
> First, I own a stretch of land, separate from the main part which a particular neighbour keeps poaching a couple of metres, couple of trees off of me whenever my back is turned.
> 
> ...


Visit the Police Local & explain the issue for them to record the events on record, then visit the council architect to confirm your plot/boundary & ask them to inform the piss taker via letter that he is encroaching onto your plot.


----------



## thehenderson (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are people like this.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you seen your gestor about it?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe he has designs on your patch and is hoping to add it to his own by p!ssing you off to such an extent that you put it on the market and move on.

Judging by the amount of troubles you seem to have up there maybe its not such a bad idea, as it can't be very pleasant living in the sort of atmosphere you have mentioned on previous occasions also.

I would recommend a minimum of five hundred kms South.

While there's no guarantee that everything would be ticketyboo, judging from my own experience there's the world of difference in the attitude of most locals further South to that in Catalunya


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Tell him if he doesn't behave you will take all the land back. He would need proof of the debt and possibly as in England gambling debts are not enforceable anyway. But even if they are he may not know that 

That said you have to live next to the a**e h**e so don't feed the dogs for 3 days and then leave the gate open. That should do it


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Most of the above are very sensible suggestions . Personally I'd crack him right across both shins with a baseball bat or pick-axe handle before explaining them to him though ! 
On paper you own the land . Do what a spaniard would do, enforce it , throw him off. After the above of course .
I had the same problem with the local comunidad de regantes. They put a pipe through the land years ago , paying my neighbours father for the land . Unfortunately they didn't register it & now it's mine. It wasn't shown when I bought the place. When we had a slight problem some years back re: access & they said " we own it" etc, I just said " it's registered to me , all of it including your pipe. If you want to buy it back , you can ." Apparently they've failed to register lots .


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree...show him your resolve...if all else fails, send the boys round!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hubby was looking at properties in Galicia today, he is sick of the hassle this place is causing us. Don't get us wrong we love our home, the mountain on which is stands and we get on with most of our neighbours, to a point. Most of them just nod or wave as they drive past and that is the sum total of our contact. It seems that the most problems we have is with the younger generation, the older ones are usually ok, but for some reason the younger ones seem to want to push a point and sometimes it becomes quite unpleasant. 

With regards the land, the other day the yob as I will call him started to shout at my son in the village that he would go to the Ajuntament, yet when my son said he was happy to go there he backed off. However, guess what, the boundary markers have been moved yet again. We are going to try and have a chat with the obnoxious yobs father and ask him to have a word. If that doesnt have any effect we will go to a) the Ajuntament, b) the police and possibly our lawyer. Thing is it really is not necessary. We were willing to let the matter continue, but it is his greed over our trees that is causing the problem. 

My worry is that whilst we will be in the right it will damage us with the village. As I have said before, this lot are all related to the point of sucking apple sauce through a straw and playing the banjo.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

country boy said:


> I agree...show him your resolve...if all else fails, send the boys round!


Seriously when push comes to shove the Spanish up that way look after their own and are more likely to be mob handed as well as getting more sympathy from the law.

Not advisable I would say.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

littleredrooster said:


> Seriously when push comes to shove the Spanish up that way look after their own and are more likely to be mob handed as well as getting more sympathy from the law.
> 
> Not advisable I would say.


You have hit the nail on the head their RED, the police are unlikely to even bother to listen to our side, they automatically think because we are extranjeros we are guilty period. 

I really would like to leave this place but cannot see how it can be done, doesnt stop my hubby dreaming though.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> Hubby was looking at properties in Galicia today, he is sick of the hassle this place is causing us. Don't get us wrong we love our home, the mountain on which is stands and we get on with most of our neighbours, to a point. Most of them just nod or wave as they drive past and that is the sum total of our contact. It seems that the most problems we have is with the younger generation, the older ones are usually ok, but for some reason the younger ones seem to want to push a point and sometimes it becomes quite unpleasant.
> 
> With regards the land, the other day the yob as I will call him started to shout at my son in the village that he would go to the Ajuntament, yet when my son said he was happy to go there he backed off. However, guess what, the boundary markers have been moved yet again. We are going to try and have a chat with the obnoxious yobs father and ask him to have a word. If that doesnt have any effect we will go to a) the Ajuntament, b) the police and possibly our lawyer. Thing is it really is not necessary. We were willing to let the matter continue, but it is his greed over our trees that is causing the problem.
> 
> My worry is that whilst we will be in the right it will damage us with the village. As I have said before, this lot are all related to the point of sucking apple sauce through a straw and playing the banjo.


As someone else mentioned..it may be time to move. Do you want to spend the rest of your life being uncomfortable in your own home? I know it's crap that you are the one who will have to move..but the locals will NOT relent..and they will band together, I believe


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We are looking into moving, but we have the slight problem of not being able to sell our home because it doesnt have a Cedula d'Habilitilidad and like most folk, unless we can sell, we cannot afford to move. 

Still, you never know, anyone know what Galicia is like?????


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

friends of ours(UK expats, not locals) had a similar situation. A "dodgy" neighbour tried to claim a big part of their land, saying it had been his land and he had worked it for ten years. After 5 years and thousands in lawyer fees they were about to give in. Then the mayor got involved and after two weeks and a few visits from the mayor and several council members, the council architect and a cartographer, the neighbour relented, and agreed the land belonged to our friends.

So don´t underestimate the help the town hall can be.:ranger:


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Still, you never know, anyone know what Galicia is like?????


From my several visits I'd say: Galicia is lovely and varied. The Rias are very different in many ways to La Coruna and the inland out of the way bits. Traditions are strong. A bit of Gallego goes a long way. The bagpipe bands are great (or not depending on your ear ). The weather is a bit like Cornwall - wet and windy but with some great sunny days.

But I'll offer something I observed this spring in Asturias. One day walking out in the deep Campo, and not dressed as tourists, we came across various couples and families tending their huertas. Even if they were a little way off one sensed a suspicion. A defensiveness. In the villages I have never sensed this.

We also sensed this when looking at a fairly remote house way up in the hills. The neighbours just stared at us. We would say hola as we passed but nothing but the stare came back. Even the bar owner was wary of us.

If as 'newcomers' (anyone remember that on TV in blightie?? ) you want to live remote and tend the land I can easily see that you might be treated with suspicion and as a threat. In these hard times it is sort of a natural reaction I guess.

I guess location is everything. An area with other newcomers would help perhaps. My mate Chris who lives in Galicia well inland from Pontevedra was born and spent his childhood in Mallorca, he speaks Castillian and Gallego like a good'un. He works hard at integration. But I get the impression that it still is not easy.

That said my mate in La Coruna, he's captain of a very fast customs motor launch - what a job, is the most hospitable person one could meet - but he is a city dweller  

So Jo I guess lots of leg work is called for to find the right balance in the right place. Not an easy task. But whatever I'd be wary of jumping out of the frying pan into ......... Good Luck 

ps: If you come to have a look at Galicia (or Asturias) do bring a brollie


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I actually don't mind the rain, in fact I would go so far as to say I like it, just as long as my roof doesn't leak and I have a waterproof coat on.

The one thing I have noticed about Galicia and Asturias is that properties with land (I mean a decent amount not just a large garden) are as rare as hens teeth.

I am also looking down south, though as I have said without being able to sell this place it is just a dream.


----------



## ipuntoe (Aug 3, 2011)

this trick is pretty used in Spain, as far as if smbdy proves that he's been using ur land for 10 years, he may claim it has his and it will become his property. Whatever u do, do it quickly and leave a legal paper behind, otherwise the end will be another picaresque...


----------

